# Are companies viewing my resume? How do I track my resume visits?



## gearyipswich (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi everybody, 

I am wondering if there is any tool or website out there which can track who is viewing my resume. It is very frustrating when you send your CV or Cover Letter and you receive no feedback from the company, you don't even know if they have checked it out. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

If you hand in your resume in person (as in not online), and you are applying for an opening, then give them a follow-up phone call. Depending on the business, ask to speak to their Human Resources department. Inquire as to the current state of the opening and inform them that you submitted your resume and are phoning to follow-up on the position. The conversation from there should lead on as to what is happening.

For online applications, depending on the size of the business as well as the position, it could take some time until you are looked at. They may or may not want/allow follow-up calls, but if they do, give them a ring a week or two after you have given your submission.

Continue your follow-ups every week or two so as to not be forgotten. It will also show your persistence and interest, but make sure you do not contact too often or are too aggressive or it will come off as annoying, desperate, or both.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If you're sending it via OUTLOOK (as I did a few years back) enable the tracking options .. at least you get the idea of whether anyone is receiving it .. then call them up after a few days to see whether they have received it, if you want to avoid the idea of paying for calls (having been unemployed for a couple of years I can appreciate the economies) then send a follow up e-mail saying that you sent your CV and would be pleased to get some feedback, able to make appointment for interview, is the post filled .. just to show that you're keen to get a position with them .. Otherwise I think that. like me , 900/1000 CV's sent will be totally ignored .. in fact I don't think I got that many .. one of the few responses I had was the job I have now ...


----------

